# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  الحواجب واشكالها عند الرجال

## keana

الحواجب واشكالها عند الرجال ..

لها تفسيرات خاصة.. لكل حاجب شكل ولكل شكل معنى .. بكل ما يتعلق بالرجال.. تعالوا نفسر هذه الحواجب، وانت بنفسك ابحث عن نفسك بين القائمة .. وهذه معاني الحواجب ..



اي حاجب تملك انت؟!!!

الحواجب الناعمة: عدم النضوج 

الحواجب الكثيفة: شخصية ديناميكية 

الحواجب الطويلة: ثبات ومثابرة وجلد 

الحواجب القصيرة: متقلبة وصاحبة نزوات 

الحواجب المتصلة: حساسية وغيرة وشهوة 

الحواجب المتباعدة: ضعف وبراءة وعدم نضوج 

الحواجب القريبة من العينين: إرادة وتركيز ذهني 

الحواجب المستوية: قوية وعنيدة 

الحواجب المقوسة: قوه ونشاط وحماس 

الحواجب مرتفعة الاطراف: جرأة ونشاط ومرح 

الحواجب منخفضة الاطراف: انكماش وغموض وقلق

مدلول شكل الحاجب:

1 ـ السميكة: نشاط 

2 ـ الطويلة: إرادة 

3 ـ المرتفعة: جرأة 

4 ـ المقوسة: حماس

----------


## باريسيا

هاد بقسم أدم المفروض 



يسلمو الايادي على الطرح 
ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## شذى الياسمين

شكرررررررا .... اول مرة بعرف هيك شي ...

----------


## mylife079

شكرا كيناااااااااااا على الموضوع

----------


## النورس الحزين

اول مرة بسمع بهيك معلومة مشكوووووور

----------

